# ascaso pablo



## blockhead (May 9, 2012)

Hi there, first post

I have just bought the ascaso Pablo machine and am a bit puzzled, it says it has a valve to prevent dripping but this does not drop any excess water into the drip tray area like the Gaggia. This is not a problem but why do they include a blank plate to perform a back flush ? not sure what this will achieve. Anybody with any experience with this machine ?

Its all working fine and I am pleased with the machine just confused !


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Are you sure the tube is not just inside the casing so you don't see it?


----------



## blockhead (May 9, 2012)

Nothing into the drip tray. I have just tried another back flush and a tiny amount goes back into the reservoir ? anyway its not a problem as I am new to the coffee world and enjoying using the machine and learning to produce a nice shot. Thanks


----------

